# Xander and Dominique



## DLutz (Jun 1, 2012)

I just want to share more images of our two precious hedgies.


----------



## DLutz (Jun 1, 2012)

Some more additional images


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LOL the last picture of Xander kills me!


----------



## KayGee (Jun 15, 2012)

Wowzers, your hogs are too cute! The third picture of Xander made me laugh so hard; I love the caption.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

ah! haha, the last pic of xander is hilarious. that little rascal.  

your hedgies are adorable. and i absolutely love the "mama hold me" one.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are both adorable! I really like the "Rawr" picture!


----------



## DLutz (Jun 1, 2012)

KayGee said:


> Wowzers, your hogs are too cute! The third picture of Xander made me laugh so hard; I love the caption.


Thanks so much, I loved it when he just crawled up on the pinecone... I was so happy


----------



## DLutz (Jun 1, 2012)

Kelsey the hedgehog said:


> ah! haha, the last pic of xander is hilarious. that little rascal.
> 
> your hedgies are adorable. and i absolutely love the "mama hold me" one.


Thanks, I am looking forward to shooting my little models agin soon... I am on the lookout for small props I can use with them.


----------



## DLutz (Jun 1, 2012)

shetland said:


> They are both adorable! I really like the "Rawr" picture!


Thanks, she was so cute playing in the grass... I loved being able to catch her in mid growl (not really) but it looks cute.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awesome pictures! Your babies are adorable.


----------



## DLutz (Jun 1, 2012)

PJM said:


> Awesome pictures! Your babies are adorable.


Thanks so much, so are yours 

Here are a couple more from there last outing...


----------

